# Spitfire mk 1



## Dig (Feb 19, 2021)

I have just bought a airfix kit the first time in many years.
The build quality is beyond belief.
Parts not numbered.
Had to sand most parts do to excessive plastic 
Some parts don't fit at all.
No very impressed really as the kit was 50 pounds 
And then had to buy paint another 30 quid 
And glue etc.
Basically not impressed next time I may go to Tamia 
As there just are more carefully moulded and fit.
I think customer services should contact me .but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2021)

It's not clear what kit you bought. There are newly tooled Mk I's in 1/48 scale which are quite nice and one of our members is building two right now. It sounds to me like you are building one of their early kits dated from the 1960s or 70s and it certainly would be unfair to compare kits of that era to a newer one from Tamiya and Eduard.

If you paid 50 pounds, then I'm guessing that it's the old 1/24 kit that was released originally back in 1970.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dig (Feb 19, 2021)

It's a brand new kit 
It states in the box new design 2020.see attached 
Still not impressed


----------



## Dig (Feb 19, 2021)

And yes it is of the 1/24th scale ...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2021)

A lot of newer Airfix kits that were molded in India had quality control issues. They were later molded in the UK but the problem is that unless you open the box you don’t know where it was made. I’m not sure if it’s printed on the outside of the box


----------



## Dig (Feb 19, 2021)

Not sure I'll check 
It say manufacturered by Hornby


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2021)

It's still basically the same 1970 kit, tarted up with new decals and new box.

Supermarine Spitfire MkIa, Airfix A12001A (2010)


----------



## Dig (Feb 19, 2021)

Also here it is on the official airfix site


----------



## Dig (Feb 19, 2021)

Not very Impressive then Getting rid of there old crap .
I do think they should tell you the date of manufacture.
Thank you for your help.
Much appreciated.
I'll persevere.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2021)

Your last pic in post 3 says it was manufactured in India. Not sure you have much recourse. Caveat Emptor.

That said, I would suggest two things for next time. First, don't take this experience as indicative of all Airfix products. Their recent releases over the last 5 years or so have been very good and seem to be getting better. Second, do your research. Before dropping money on a kit, use your Googler to find reviews for the kit that you are considering. Unfortunately, reboxing of old kits from the same manufacturer or even by other manufacturers is quite common and, in my opinion, deceiving as these facts are rarely if ever advertised on the box. Even Tamiya is guilty of this, reflogging old Italeri kits under a Tamiya label and jacking the price up because, well, they are Tamiya after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2021)

Totally agree. That Scale Mates link posted above has saved me a lot of grief when looking for a purchase. Plus I read reviews from other builders as well. These are great resources to name a few

MODELING MADNESS: The Finest Review Site on the Web

Aircraft Resource Center

HyperScale - An Online Magazine for Aircraft and Armour Modellers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dig (Feb 19, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Your last pic in post 3 says it was manufactured in India. Not sure you have much recourse. Caveat Emptor.
> 
> That said, I would suggest two things for next time. First, don't take this experience as indicative of all Airfix products. Their recent releases over the last 5 years or so have been very good and seem to be getting better. Second, do your research. Before dropping money on a kit, use your Googler to find reviews for the kit that you are considering. Unfortunately, reboxing of old kits from the same manufacturer or even by other manufacturers is quite common and, in my opinion, deceiving as these facts are rarely if ever advertised on the box. Even Tamiya is guilty of this, reflogging old Italeri kits under a Tamiya label and jacking the price up because, well, they are Tamiya after all.



Ok thank you


----------



## Dig (Feb 19, 2021)

Ok thank you as I say 
I appreciate your help.
Lesson learned.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2021)

as already stated, this kit was originally released in 1970 - 51 years ago !!
At that time, it was "state of the art", the first of a series of kits in 1/24th scale, and way ahead of anything else on the market then, in any scale.
I remember building it back then, and another one, some 30+ plus years ago. Fit ot the original was fine - the later kit, although reasonable, did show signs of age, no doubt with the mould tools getting worn.
Those kits "shopped out" for production in India, in all scales, are know to have problems, which is probably why Airfix (Hornby Hobbies) brought production back to the UK.
Don't lose heart, keep at it, and, with a bit of thought, care and some extra work, a good model can still be produced.


----------



## BadCat (Feb 26, 2021)

The same results with my Spitfire I 1/24 from Airfix (Vintage-serie). However, a spare part of the left half of the Spitfire was just a little bit better. I Think there is or was no quality control when purgesed a kit from the Vintage-serie 1/72 to 1/24! Also my 1/24 Hurricane was a poor and bad kit. After complaints (and some photo's) of the kit I was lucky to receive a new kit of the Hurricane. 500-1000% better. A half year (and may be a new batch) has passed between. Airfix keep there word! My two 1/24 Bf 109 E's where far and far better than de Englisch types. Deutsche 'grundlichkeit', haha? You have to be lucky. (Excuses if my Englisch is bad, my Dutch is just a little bit better!) Good luck with building

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

